# [SOLVED] Hard Disk Drives are too small for my tower case?!?



## quietronin (Jul 31, 2010)

Hi guys;

I apologise if this is an extremely obvious and or foolish question, but I have been baffled by this issue for sometime now.

I am in the process of building a new gaming machine for myself; and to that end, purchased an ATX Tower case, a 66RC ATX Gaming Case to be precise.

I am however, at a total loss; as to where the HDD's are to fit into the case.

The information of the case are as follows:

Optional 8,9 or 12cm front mounted fan
Optional 8,9 or 12cm rear mounted fan
12cm bottom plate fan and 12cm top cover fan
Optional screw less for 5.25" and 3.5" and add-on card devices installation
Supports 9 5.25" drive bays with relocate-able 3 x 3.5" HDD cage
Key lock ring and optional latch kits on side cover
Kensington lock hole supported
Easy to open side cover and front panel
Support 10.5" graphics card
No PSU supplied
Midi Tower housing type
ATX and Micro ATX form factor
Chassis dimensions (WxHxD): 190 x 410 x 457mm


(I don't mean to spam, just thought this would help provide some context and support). 

Can anyone advise me please?

MY HDD's are 3.5 inches each.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Hard Disk Drives are too small for my tower case?!?*

Looks like it has a hard drive cage, are you using a 3.5" drive or a 2.5" drive?









From > 66RC ATX Gaming Case - Thermally Advantaged Chassis, No PSU : PC Cases : Maplin Electronics


----------



## quietronin (Jul 31, 2010)

*Re: Hard Disk Drives are too small for my tower case?!?*

Wrench; The HDD's are 3.5 inches (each).


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Hard Disk Drives are too small for my tower case?!?*

That picture is of the 3.5" hard hard drive cage look close you'll see the hard drive mounted inside.


----------



## quietronin (Jul 31, 2010)

*Re: Hard Disk Drives are too small for my tower case?!?*

The HDDs are 3.5 inches.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Hard Disk Drives are too small for my tower case?!?*

Most desktop drives are, laptop and ssd drives are 2.5" and need an adapter.


----------



## quietronin (Jul 31, 2010)

*Re: Hard Disk Drives are too small for my tower case?!?*

Ah very sorry Wrench; that was a accidental post, please disregard that. I did what you said; boom! They fit perfectly into the cage!  Thank you very much.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Hard Disk Drives are too small for my tower case?!?*

Good to hear you got them in


----------

